# Quick release clamp.



## boysie39 (9 Dec 2012)

Is it possible to have a quick release clamp for underneath my Hegner . I think it would be much easier for me if it is. I think I should have said the bottom blade clamp . Has anyone tried a quick release on the bottom or is it a no no.


----------



## Chippygeoff (9 Dec 2012)

Hi Eugene. Its a no no I'm afraid, it wont fit as there is no room. What a lot of people do is buy extra clamps and have a selection of blades fitted, then all they have to do is pop what they want into the bottom holder and fix it to the top clamp, quite quick when you think about it. You can get a felt tip and write on the clamp what number blade is in what if that helps.

How are you getting on with your Hegner now. Have you made much and is there a particular aspect of scroll sawing that you are really keen on. 

Keep the faith.


----------



## RoyB (9 Dec 2012)

Hi Eugene.
I have the Axminster AWFS18 (the Hegner clone) and have the Hegner quick release clamps on both bottom and top clamps. I had to take the bottom guard off to do it. I need to have the quick release on both clamps as my dexterity isn't what it used to be. I also have a Delta 40-570 with the quick release clamps but I can't even close these now so I think it will have to go......
Good luck Eugene.
Roy


----------



## stevebuk (9 Dec 2012)

PM sent Roy..


----------



## boysie39 (10 Dec 2012)

Roy , thanks for your reply ,I know how you feel with the hands ,your lucky you can manage the clamps on the Axi. saw. Must be breaking your heart to have to even contemplate letting your DeWalt go.I hope you have lots more time doing what you enjoy . Sorry Roy ,It's a Delta you have .

Geoff , Thank you for putting me on the right track ,I have a few spare clamps and can do as you suggest . I am not going to break any records regarding Scrolling but I sure am enjoying it . To day I spent about two and a half hours marking out and cutting the large reindeer in a trilogy that Mark 1012 had pointed out to me .I used 12mm MDF and am quite pleased wit the result which I will post when I have the rest of the family finished :lol: .Three hrs. is about my limit to scroll but I feel very lucky to have that much time ,I get patterns sent to me by Steve Good some I can think about others maybe later on . :roll: :roll: Thats what I love about scrolling there is a design available if you want it . Whilst I loved turning the auld grey matter wasn't able to hold onto what I would think of and I would be standing looking at the lathe wondering what the hell was I going to do . Now I have a piece of paper printed out with a design/ pattern which I stick up on the wall and wonder where the hell did I put it .  :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to tomorrow again .


----------



## Waka (10 Dec 2012)

Eugene

You seem to be getting in some good scrolling time. Myself I've not done any for a couple of weeks, been laying oak floors in the house. Hope to spend best part of next week practising. Really loving the saw, best move I've made in a while.

Like the idea mentioned about keeping different blade sizes in bottom clamps, hopefully Santa will bring me some.


----------

